# Anybody have this in their toolbox?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Tailpie...ource=emma&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ptec


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Not yet....

:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

No, but I'll be getting one....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No, but I'll order one now.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Oh no! That would be to use with those cheap basket strainer assy's.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Naah, I use the bevel blade on my pvc cutters with a little silicone stem lube on it. Spin it and cut it in one revolution.

A little stem lube on you pvc cutters will keep most plastic pipes from shattering.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

No more double ended tail pieces I guess.

No matter. 17 ga chrome for me.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

seemed like it took a lot longer then my sawzall.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

did houseplumber do that drain work in the cabinet in the video LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> did houseplumber do that drain work in the cabinet in the video LOL


 
I don't know. But I'll do some work on your nose tomorrow.

And should I mention the drain you just told me about? HUH??????? At least mine drains.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ill stick to my hackswall / sawzall or tubing cutter with plastic wheel :no:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house Plumber said:


> i Don't Know. But I'll Do Some Work On Your Nose Tomorrow.
> 
> And Should I Mention The Drain You Just Told Me About? Huh??????? At Least Mine Drains.


Lol


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

No ,


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, I have a sawzall, hacksaw, ratchet cutters and pex cutters that cut just fine. The last thing I need is another redundant tool in my toolboxes.


----------



## gatevalve (Jun 25, 2010)

this thing works ok, but if you use double ended tailpieces or slip nut extensions, you still have to make a cut to get this tool on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what I have used for years if I MUST use a PVC tailpiece. i don't want any more single use tools than I absolutely have to have.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This is what I have used for years if I MUST use a PVC tailpiece. i don't want any more single use tools than I absolutely have to have.


I use my M12 hackzall for cutting and my Inner/Outer Reamer for cleaning up the cut.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I use my M12 hackzall for cutting and my Inner/Outer Reamer for cleaning up the cut.


 The Inner/Outer is also useful for reaming and beveling copper tube and CPVC pipe.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

We just use a basic cpvc cutter. Raptor Brand from Ferguson. It's already in the tool bag. No room for another tool.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

it is ok,i have had one in my box for a year now,you have to go the direction of the arrow otherwise it won't cut,and there is no mention on the blade replacement?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I have one and never have been overly impressed


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I just use a Lennox mini hacksaw, cuts great even on double sided pieces. Now lets get the tubular brass vs tubular plastic debate going. I like tubular plastic with the rubber no slip washers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I just use a Lennox mini hacksaw, cuts great even on double sided pieces. Now lets get the tubular brass vs tubular plastic debate going. I like tubular plastic with the rubber no slip washers.


 I especially like the sticky WB SJ washers.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I bougt it and the ratchet cutter at homedepot the ratchet cutter sucked as for the drain tubular cutter its a gem


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks cool enough I just don't yet another tool to keep up with. Persinally I stay with my ratchet cutters.


----------

